
Lifecake will be closing on 30th June, 2020 - jordanpg
https://www.lifecake.com/
======
mikecsh
This has been handled very badly. Zero notice given to users - despite saying
it is closing in 2 months time they have immediately stopped uploads and
interactions on the app crippling it and removed large sections of
functionality. The new subscription pricing for their rebranded version of the
same app is considerably more expensive than the plan we were already on. And
in an apparent dark pattern to encourage users to move to their new version
they claim that comments and likes etc have “no way” to be exported... but you
can keep them if you sign up to their “new”, more expensive same app...

~~~
jordanpg
Pure conjecture, but I get the impression that this was an emergency cost
cutting measure forced onto this team by the parent company, Canon. Perhaps
COVID-related?

In any case, I’m glad they are at least going to be able to try to make it
work independently. I’m happy to pay a few more bucks for it.

The new name is not nearly as catchy and fun: BackThen. Ugh. Sounds like a
backup utility or something.

[https://www.lifecake.com/faq#q2](https://www.lifecake.com/faq#q2)

~~~
mikecsh
That crossed my mind too and you’re right - ultimately I’m also happy the
service is continuing even if at a higher cost. That said, they could have
easily avoided a lot of ill will!

------
mrmscott
I see the new BackThen service is only accessible through mobile apps. There
was a perfectly serviceable web interface on Lifecake, and I am very reluctant
to install yet another app for something I use relatively infrequently.

